
The State of Developer Ecosystem in 2017 - tretiy3
https://www.jetbrains.com/research/devecosystem-2017/
======
TheAlchemist
5% sleeping less than 3 hours - total bullshit. Probably the same for 38%
sleeping 3-6. It's really a dumb culture - to brag how short hours you sleep.

------
cakedoggie
> Only 17% of those who develop for Windows have Windows-based smartphones.

I guess it is more a hobby for them now.

